# Метод лазерной реконструкции диска



## doshirak228 (6 Авг 2020)

Недавно нашел метод лазерной реконструкции диска, так же откопал прав статей про исследования, которые показали хороший результат. Но смущает то, что с 2011 года данная процедура исчезла из большинства клиник. Есть ли те кто прошел лечение этим методом ?


----------

